# Sigma 8-16mm vs Nikon 10-24mm



## nmsnapshots (Nov 1, 2010)

I am planning on getting an ultra wide angle lens for landscape photography.  The more I look, the more confused I get...

I've been lookng at the Sigma 8-16mm and the Nikon 10-24mm lenses...

Any thoughts on these lenses?

Thanks!


----------



## micholas (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey.

Sigma 8-16 has 114.5 vs nikon's 109 angle of view.
Sigma 8-16 has 15 elements in 11 groups vs Nikon's 14 elements in 9 groups
Sigma 8-16 has Distortion 2.87% vs  Nikon's 3.1%
Sigma 8-16 is cheaper (around 170$)

i think the build quality of the sigma lens 8-16 is really good.

good luck!


----------



## ghache (Jun 13, 2011)

Nikon is deffinetly a better lens but cost alot more.

You should  Have a look at the tokina 12-24 F4.

I was not disapointed.

Here a shot.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 13, 2011)

micholas said:


> Hey.
> 
> Sigma 8-16 has 114.5 vs nikon's 109 angle of view.
> Sigma 8-16 has 15 elements in 11 groups vs Nikon's 14 elements in 9 groups
> ...



CA is also a major issue for UWAs - not sure who does better in that regard between theses or other options or nikon.

A consideration with the distortion; if it is moustache distortion it is much harder to correct than pure barrel so just a percent number isn't a complete picture for how to compare these.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 13, 2011)

Just saw the original post date for this thread; and OPs signature.

This one is done and dusted. Close it however that happens...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2011)

I was wondering why the OP was asking about two lenses when one was listed in his sig.


----------

